# Check out the new McDonalds



## mtlogcabin (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/mcdonalds-major-architectural-award-2014-1


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2014)

hmmmmmmmm.......we just got an application in to scrape and rebuild one of our older McD's, plans don't look quite like that.........wow........


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2014)

I like the one they built in London than tore it down a few months after the Olympics were over


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

They can build that and I have to put CFL's in my house.....where is the IECC justice!


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 1, 2014)

solar gain issues??


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2014)

I have no idea what or where this is.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/arxechuang/8030108563/[/URL]

The ball appears to be a display screen.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/arxechuang/8030101484/

That is limited only by one's imagination.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/arxechuang/8030109683/












 rel="external nofollow">


----------



## RJJ (Feb 2, 2014)

interesting at best. Some solar issues for sure.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2014)

http://hc.twglobalmall.com/about_taiwan

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g297906-d4368010-Reviews-World_Expo_Taiwan_Pavilion-Hsinchu.html


----------

